# Beau Desert April 14th 2014



## Fish (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm arranging a meet at Beau Desert on Monday April 14th next year.

I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up.

The deal is, 

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards 

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for :thup:

1/ Fish
2/ Birchy
3/ Bluewolf
4/ TheChorelyChomper
5/ Iain_NWJ
6/ Val
7/ Huds1475
8/ Upsidedown
9/ glynntaylor
10/ gregbwfc
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Wrighty1874
13/
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/

Please acknowledge your interest, I will need a Â£10 deposit ASAP which will easily be transferable should your commitments change. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please.


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Oct 16, 2013)

Deposit paid.

Will race you there. It has got to be warmer than Tadmarton in February.


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2013)

MetalMickie said:



			Deposit paid.

Will race you there. It has got to be warmer than Tadmarton in February.
		
Click to expand...

Received :thup:

1/ Fish
2/ Birchy
3/ Bluewolf
4/ TheChorelyChomper
5/ Iain_NWJ
6/ Val
7/ Huds1475
8/ Upsidedown
9/ glynntaylor
10/ gregbwfc
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Wrighty1874
13/ MetalMickie*
14/
15/
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/ 

*Deposit Paid


----------



## Linnets (Oct 16, 2013)

I'm interested in playing, will pay deposit this evening.


----------



## tyke (Oct 16, 2013)

Deposit paid, another course off my bucket list


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2013)

Received Tyke :thup:

1/ Fish*
2/ Birchy
3/ Bluewolf
4/ TheChorelyChomper
5/ Iain_NWJ
6/ Val
7/ Huds1475
8/ Upsidedown
9/ glynntaylor
10/ gregbwfc
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Wrighty1874
13/ MetalMickie*
14/ Linnets
15/ Tyke*
16/
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/

*Deposit Paid


----------



## Junior (Oct 16, 2013)

Stick us down for this mate. Will give you the cash Sunday!!


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2013)

1/ Fish*
2/ Birchy
3/ Bluewolf
4/ TheChorelyChomper
5/ Iain_NWJ
6/ Val
7/ Huds1475
8/ Upsidedown
9/ glynntaylor
10/ gregbwfc
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Wrighty1874
13/ MetalMickie*
14/ Linnets
15/ Tyke*
16/ Junior
17/
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/

*Deposit Paid


----------



## PIng (Oct 16, 2013)

Yes please Robin. I still have your bank details from Tadmarton/FOA earlier this year - can I pay into that instead of via Paypal, which I've never used?


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2013)

PIng said:



			Yes please Robin. I still have your bank details from Tadmarton/FOA earlier this year - can I pay into that instead of via Paypal, which I've never used?
		
Click to expand...

I'll PM my BT details, they may have changed?

If anyone else prefers to send via a bank transfer, just ask.


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2013)

1/ Fish*
2/ Birchy
3/ Bluewolf
4/ Qwerty
5/ Iain_NWJ
6/ Val
7/ Huds1475
8/ Upsidedown
9/ glynntaylor
10/ gregbwfc
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Wrighty1874
13/ MetalMickie*
14/ Linnets
15/ Tyke*
16/ Junior
17/ Ping
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/

*Deposit Paid


----------



## Qwerty (Oct 16, 2013)

I'll pay you at SAOL on Sunday Robin, Thanks again for organising this :thup:


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 16, 2013)

Fish said:



			I'll PM my BT details, they may have changed?

If anyone else prefers to send via a bank transfer, just ask.
		
Click to expand...

Oh err used the ones from earlier in the year....Did you get it?


----------



## Fish (Oct 16, 2013)

upsidedown said:



			Oh err used the ones from earlier in the year....Did you get it?
		
Click to expand...

When Ben? PM the details, I can't remember what I used then but I have changed some accounts. Was it a BT or Paypal?


----------



## upsidedown (Oct 16, 2013)

Was a BT,


----------



## Linnets (Oct 17, 2013)

Deposit Paid.


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2013)

upsidedown said:



			Was a BT,
		
Click to expand...

Rec'd :thup:, best remove that from your records now, I rarely use it and will close it soon.



Linnets said:



			Deposit Paid.
		
Click to expand...

Rec'd :thup:


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2013)

1/ Fish*
2/ Birchy
3/ Bluewolf
4/ Qwerty
5/ Iain_NWJ
6/ Val
7/ Huds1475
8/ Upsidedown*
9/ glynntaylor
10/ gregbwfc
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Wrighty1874
13/ MetalMickie*
14/ Linnets*
15/ Tyke*
16/ Junior
17/ Ping*
18/
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/

*Deposit Paid


----------



## bluewolf (Oct 17, 2013)

PM me your details and I'll ping over the deposit later today mate...:thup:.. 

Have you asked them to close the halfway hut so it can be an official comp? Wouldn't want to be DQ'd whilst stuffing sausage and bacon down my gullet..


----------



## Fish (Oct 17, 2013)

bluewolf said:



			PM me your details and I'll ping over the deposit later today mate...:thup:.. 

Have you asked them to close the halfway hut so it can be an official comp? Wouldn't want to be DQ'd whilst stuffing sausage and bacon down my gullet..
		
Click to expand...

Their isn't one


----------



## golfandmoregolf (Oct 17, 2013)

Yes please fish mate...Ill give deposit on sunday..Cheers.


----------



## Fish (Oct 18, 2013)

I'm arranging a meet at Beau Desert on Monday April 14th next year.

I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up.

The deal is,

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Birchy
3/ Bluewolf
4/ Qwerty
5/ Iain_NWJ
6/ Val
7/ 
8/ Upsidedown*
9/ glynntaylor
10/ gregbwfc
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Wrighty1874
13/ MetalMickie*
14/ Linnets*
15/ Tyke*
16/ Junior
17/ Ping*
18/ golfandmoregolf
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/*

*Deposit Paid 

Please acknowledge your interest, I will only need a Â£10 deposit ASAP which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## bozza (Oct 18, 2013)

Could i be put on a reserve list please?

Can't really 100% confirm until after New Year when i can book holidays in at work.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Oct 19, 2013)

Robin,
Can you add me please - would love to play this course again.


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2013)

I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up.

The deal is,

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*

9/ glynntaylor
10/ gregbwfc
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Wrighty1874
13/ Iain_NWJ
14/ Val
15/ Bluewolf
16/ Qwerty
17/ Sweatysock41
18/ Louise_a
19/ 
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/

Reserves

1/ Bozza
2/
3/
4/

*Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your interest, I will only need a Â£10 deposit ASAP which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## louise_a (Oct 21, 2013)

Put me down for this Fish.


----------



## Fish (Oct 21, 2013)

I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up.

The deal is,

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*

10/ gregbwfc
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Wrighty1874
13/ Iain_NWJ
14/ Val
15/ glynntaylor
16/ Qwerty
17/ Sweatysock41
18/ Louise_a
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/

Reserves

1/ Bozza
2/
3/
4/*

*Deposit Paid

Please acknowledge your interest, I will only need a Â£10 deposit ASAP which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## Fish (Oct 24, 2013)

I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up.

The deal is,

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*

12/ Wrighty1874
13/ gregbwfc
14/ Val
15/ glynntaylor
16/ Qwerty
17/ Sweatysock41
18/ Louise_a
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/

Reserves

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/
4/*


*Deposit Paid

Please acknowledge your interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## Fish (Oct 26, 2013)

Can I get some more Â£10 deposits in please, I want to pay the booking deposit next week, my payment details are as above.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2013)

I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up.

The deal is,

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*

13/ gregbwfc
14/ Wrighty1874
15/ glynntaylor
16/ Qwerty
17/ Sweatysock41
18/ 
19/
20/
21/
22/
23/
24/

Reserves

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/
4/


*Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## Fish (Oct 29, 2013)

I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up.

The deal is,

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
*

14/ Wrighty1874
15/ glynntaylor
16/ Sweatysock41
17/ 
18/
19/
20/


Extra tee available
21/
22/
23/
24/

Reserves

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


**Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## garyinderry (Oct 29, 2013)

I played with a couple on holiday who are members at b.desert.  they told me its a great course and have invited me to play when I go to Birmingham to visit my uncle in the new year. 

otherwise id be in for this.


----------



## Fish (Nov 11, 2013)

Fish said:



			I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up.

The deal is,

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
*

14/ Wrighty1874
15/ glynntaylor
16/ Sweatysock41
17/ 
18/
19/
20/


Extra tee available
21/
22/
23/
24/

Reserves

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


**Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.
		
Click to expand...

Still places available for the minimum 20 required, I expect a rush on this meet after Christmas so secure your space with only a Â£10 deposit :thup:


----------



## sweatysock41 (Nov 11, 2013)

Paid my deposit last week  by Paypal mate.


----------



## Fish (Nov 11, 2013)

sweatysock41 said:



			Paid my deposit last week  by Paypal mate.
		
Click to expand...

No problem, I got it :thup:


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2013)

I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up but a minimum of 20 is required for it to go ahead at this great package.

The deal is,

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41**

15/ MexicoMark
16/ Wrighty1874
17/ glynntaylor
18/ 
19/
20/


Extra tee's available
21/
22/
23/
24/

Reserves

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


*Deposit Paid

Please acknowledge your interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## Fish (Nov 14, 2013)

I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up but a minimum of 20 is required for it to go ahead at this great package.

The deal is,

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark**

16/ Wrighty1874
17/ glynntaylor
18/
19/
20/


Extra tee's available
21/
22/
23/
24/

Reserves

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


*Deposit Paid

Please acknowledge your interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Nov 18, 2013)

Fish, just sent you a deposit, thanks for organising.


----------



## Fish (Nov 19, 2013)

I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up but a minimum of 20 is required for it to go ahead at this great package.

The deal is,

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for
*
1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor*
17/ BlueInMunich**

18/Wrighty1874
19/
20/


Extra tee's available

21/
22/
23/
24/

Reserves

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


**Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## Fish (Dec 17, 2013)

***Now open to members guests***

I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up but a minimum of 20 is required for it to go ahead at this great package.

The deal is,

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor*
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)**

19/ Wrighty1874
20/


Extra tee's available

21/
22/
23/
24/

Reserves

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


**Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## Paperboy (Dec 24, 2013)

**Now open to members guests**

 I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up but a minimum of 20 is required for it to go ahead at this great package.

 The deal is,

 Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
 2-course meal all together then afterwards

 This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

 The total cost is Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

1/ Fish*
 2/ Upsidedown*
 3/ MetalMickie*
 4/ Linnets*
 5/ Tyke*
 6/ Junior*
 7/ Ping*
 8/ golfandmoregolf*
 9/ Bluewolf*
 10/ Stu_c*
 11/ Liverbirdie*
 12/ Louise_a*
 13/ callawayne*
 14/ Sweatysock41*
 15/ MexicoMark*
 16/ glynntaylor*
 17/ BlueInMunich*
 18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)*
 19/ Simon (Paperboy)* Transferred this morning.

 20/ Wrighty1874


 Extra tee's available

 21/
 22/
 23/
 24/

 Reserves

 1/ Bozza
 2/ Iain_NWJ
 3/ Qwerty
 4/


*Deposit Paid

 Please acknowledge your interest, I will only need a Â£10 deposit ASAP which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## Midnight (Dec 24, 2013)

Stick me down for a reserve mate, I am in work tomorrow so should have an answer ref leave.

Cheers

Midnight...


----------



## Midnight (Dec 24, 2013)

Leave sorted , money just sent over mate.


----------



## Fish (Dec 26, 2013)

***Now open to members guests***

I have tee times booked from 11am for 24 players currently, this may be slightly adjusted dependent on the take up but a minimum of 20 is required for it to go ahead at this great package.

*The deal is*,

Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor*
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)*
19/ Simon (Paperboy)*
20/ Wrighty1874*
21/ Midnight*
22/
23/
24/

Extra tee's available

*Reserves*

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


****Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your continued interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

***Now open to members guests***

I have now closed this at *24 players* with tee times booked from 11am and there are only a few guaranteed places left.

*The deal is*

* Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor*
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)*
19/ Simon (Paperboy)*
20/ Wrighty1874*
21/ Midnight*
22/
23/
24/*

*Reserves*

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


****Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your continued interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## MadAdey (Jan 3, 2014)

Fish said:



***Now open to members guests***

I have now closed this at *24 players* with tee times booked from 11am and there are only a few guaranteed places left.

*The deal is*

* Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor*
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)*
19/ Simon (Paperboy)*
20/ Wrighty1874*
21/ Midnight*
22/
23/
24/*

*Reserves*

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


****Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your continued interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.
		
Click to expand...

Stick me down please robin. Will be able to confirm for sure Monday when I go back to work.


----------



## Fish (Jan 3, 2014)

***Now open to members guests***

I have now closed this at 24 players with tee times booked from 11am and there are only a few guaranteed places left.

*The deal is*

*** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
*** 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
*** 2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor*
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)*
19/ Simon (Paperboy)*
20/ Wrighty1874*
21/ Midnight*
22/ MadAdey
23/
24/*

*Reserves*

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


**Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your continued interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## Paperboy (Jan 5, 2014)

Robin, my friend is interested I'll get him to get you the deposit as soon as I can.


----------



## Fish (Jan 6, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Robin, my friend is interested I'll get him to get you the deposit as soon as I can.
		
Click to expand...

OK Simon :thup:


----------



## Fish (Jan 9, 2014)

***Now open to members guests***

I have now closed this at 24 players with tee times booked from 11am and there is 1, possibly 2 *guaranteed* places left.

*The deal is*

* Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor*
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)*
19/ Simon (Paperboy)*
20/ Wrighty1874*
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn* (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ MadAdey*
24/

*Reserves*

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


*Deposit Paid

Please acknowledge your continued interest, I will only need a *Â£10 deposit ASAP* which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## Fish (Jan 13, 2014)

I have been asked by some if they can start paying off this meet in instalments, quite simply the answer is yes, so please feel free to do so.

I am aware myself how dates can creep up and last minute money needs to be found so should you wish to spread the cost out then make your payments via Paypal to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com or Bank Transfer (details via PM) but please use your forum name as a reference so I can match those payments to you, thank you.


----------



## Fish (Jan 18, 2014)

***Now open to members guests***

I have now closed this at 24 players with tee times booked from 11am and there is *1, possibly 2 guaranteed places left*.

*The deal is*

* Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf*
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor*
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)*
19/ Simon (Paperboy)*
20/ Wrighty1874*
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn* (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ MadAdey*
24/*

*Reserves*

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


**Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your continued interest, I will only need a Â£10 deposit ASAP which will easily be transferable should your commitments change as this will fill up. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert please, Bank Transfer is available, ask for details via PM.


----------



## Fish (Feb 12, 2014)

Just a quick bump or this will creep up on us all too quickly otherwise.

I will be asking for the balance of payments during the month of March as I will not want to be collecting monies on the day. With these balances paid by April 1st, this will allow a suitable amount of time if we need to make up any numbers as the deal is based on a minimum of 24.

If you wish to get the balance out of the way or spread it over the coming weeks, please use the Paypal email address or request my bank details to do a transfer and please state your username as a reference.

Thank you.


----------



## Midnight (Feb 18, 2014)

Just sent Â£30 to your pay pal mate.


----------



## Fish (Feb 18, 2014)

For those that don't have their handicap in their signature, can you let me have it please as I've been sent the score cards and I'm writing them out to draw the playing groups.

Thank you :thup:

Still 1 possibly 2 places available.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Feb 18, 2014)

Mine is 6 fella.


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 18, 2014)

Robin,

At present my guest is off 15 same as me. But we will probably had a few qualifiers by then, but we won't have enough time to get up to 16.

But could be off lower :thup:


----------



## JCW (Feb 18, 2014)

I take that last spot jose Fish ........................EYG


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2014)

I have now closed this at 24 players with tee times booked from 11am and there is possibly *1 guaranteed place left* which I am awaiting confirmation.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ golfandmoregolf* (TBC)
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor*
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)*
19/ Simon (Paperboy)*
20/ Wrighty1874*
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn* (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ MadAdey*
24/ JCW*


*Reserves*

*1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/*


**Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as an extra tee time could be made available, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please ask for details via PM. 

Thank you


----------



## Paperboy (Feb 19, 2014)

Robin is it smart casual after the round or are Jacket and tie required?


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Robin is it smart casual after the round or are Jacket and tie required?
		
Click to expand...

Smart casual

http://www.bdgc.co.uk/visitor_dress_codes.asp

They don't allow spikeless shoes in the club


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2014)

OK, I have 1 further place available :thup:


----------



## Fish (Feb 19, 2014)

I now have 2 places available, lets be having you :swing:


----------



## Junior (Feb 20, 2014)

Â£60 sent today Robin


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2014)

I have now closed this at the minimum 24 required players with tee times booked from 11am and I have *2 guaranteed places left*.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd and also an addition booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund :clap: so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor*
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)*
19/ Simon (Paperboy)*
20/ Wrighty1874*
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn* (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW*


*Reserves*

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


**Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I have 2 places available, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please ask for details via PM.

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2014)

Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.


----------



## bluewolf (Feb 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Send me the new details mate and I'll ping the money over this weekend.


----------



## PIng (Feb 20, 2014)

Balance paid tonight Robin.


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Send me the new details mate and I'll ping the money over this weekend.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:



PIng said:



			Balance paid tonight Robin.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## JCW (Feb 20, 2014)

Fish said:



			Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!



Thank you.
		
Click to expand...

Now you tell me Jose Fish , Ping me the up to date bank details mate and I sort it ...............................EYG


----------



## JCW (Feb 20, 2014)

JCW said:



			Now you tell me Jose Fish , Ping me the up to date bank details mate and I sort it ...............................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Deposit sent mate.........................................................EYG


----------



## Fish (Feb 20, 2014)

I have now closed this at the minimum 24 required players with tee times booked from 11am and I have *2 guaranteed places left*.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd and also an addition booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund :clap: so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Louise_a*
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor*
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)*
19/ Simon (Paperboy)*
20/ Wrighty1874*
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn* (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW**


*Reserves*

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


**Deposit Paid*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I have *2 places available*, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please ask for details via PM.

Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or _*ask*_ for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Feb 21, 2014)

I have now closed this at the minimum 24 required players with tee times booked from 11am and I have *2 guaranteed places left*.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd and also an addition booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund :clap: so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish
2/ Upsidedown
3/ MetalMickie
4/ Linnets
5/ Tyke
6/ Junior
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu_c
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Louise_a
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41
15/ MexicoMark
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)
19/ Simon (Paperboy)
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight
22/ Stephen Quinn (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW*


*Reserves*

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I have *2 places available*, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please ask for details via PM.

Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or *ask* for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Feb 25, 2014)

I have now closed this at the minimum 24 required players with tee times booked from 11am and I have *2 guaranteed places left*.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd and also an addition booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund :clap: so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown
3/ MetalMickie
4/ Linnets
5/ Tyke
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu_c
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Louise_a
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41
15/ MexicoMark
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor)
19/ Simon (Paperboy)
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight
22/ Stephen Quinn (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW*


*Reserves*

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I have *2 places available*, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please *ask* for details via PM.

Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or *ask *for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Feb 28, 2014)

I have now closed this at the minimum 24 required players with tee times booked from 11am and I have *2 guaranteed places left*.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards
*
This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd and also an addition booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund :clap: so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown
3/ MetalMickie
4/ Linnets
5/ Tyke
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf
10/ Stu_c
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Louise_a
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41
15/ MexicoMark
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Simon (Paperboy)
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight
22/ Stephen Quinn (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW
*

*Reserves*

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I have *2 places available*, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please *ask* for details via PM.

Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2014)

Still 2 places available and I'd like to see some payments please by the end of the month latest, It's a decent size meet, I don't want to be collecting money on the day.

Paypal or PM me bank details.

Thank you :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 4, 2014)

I have now closed this at the *minimum 24* required players with tee times booked from 11am and I have *2 guaranteed places left.*

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd and also an addition booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund :clap: so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie
4/ Linnets
5/ Tyke
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Louise_a
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41
15/ MexicoMark
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Simon (Paperboy)
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight
22/ Stephen Quinn (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW*


*Reserves*

1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/


**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I have *2 places available*, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please ask for details via PM.

Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or *ask* for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Mar 6, 2014)

I have now closed this at the *minimum 24 required players* with tee times booked from 11am and I have *2 guaranteed places left*.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive and 1st, 2nd & 3rd and also an addition booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund :clap: so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie
4/ Linnets
5/ Tyke
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Louise_a
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41
15/ MexicoMark
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Simon* (Paperboy)
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight
22/ Stephen Quinn (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW*


*Reserves*

*1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/*


**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I have *2 places available*, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please *ask* for details via PM.

Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 6, 2014)

Hello fella,

I'm very doubtful for coming down and playing the day before, as our game against City is now a 2.05 Ko on the Sunday, so will probably just travel down on the day.

I'll pay you the balance around the 25th of this month if that's ok, send me your new account details when convenient. I'll put my Goswick deposit towards this, if ok, so let me know the balance as well.

Well looking forward to this.

LB


----------



## Fish (Mar 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello fella,

I'm very doubtful for coming down and playing the day before, as our game against City is now a 2.05 Ko on the Sunday, so will probably just travel down on the day.

I'll pay you the balance around the 25th of this month if that's ok, send me your new account details when convenient. I'll put my Goswick deposit towards this, if ok, so let me know the balance as well.

Well looking forward to this.

LB
		
Click to expand...

OK, PM & details sent :thup:


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 7, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Hello fella,

I'm very doubtful for coming down and playing the day before, as our game against City is now a 2.05 Ko on the Sunday, so will probably just travel down on the day.
I'll pay you the balance around the 25th of this month if that's ok, send me your new account details when convenient. I'll put my Goswick deposit towards this, if ok, so let me know the balance as well.

Well looking forward to this.

LB
		
Click to expand...

I shouldnt worry to much about city match it's FACsf weekend and as much as I would love to see Ben Watson put a winner in agai. On Sunday  just can't see it happening. So you'll have another free Fac weekend like us!


----------



## bluewolf (Mar 7, 2014)

pbrown7582 said:



			I shouldnt worry to much about city match it's FACsf weekend and as much as I would love to see Ben Watson put a winner in agai. On Sunday  just can't see it happening. So you'll have another free Fac weekend like us!
		
Click to expand...

Oy!!! Never say never... Although the likelihood of Watson scoring with a double leg fracture may be remote..

Note.. Right now I'll settle for only losing by 2 or 3..


----------



## pbrown7582 (Mar 9, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Oy!!! Never say never... Although the likelihood of Watson scoring with a double leg fracture may be remote..

Note.. Right now I'll settle for only losing by 2 or 3..

Click to expand...

Sorry I got that badly wrong. :rofl:

Enjoy wembley again


----------



## Fish (Mar 11, 2014)

I have now closed this at the *minimum 24 required players* with tee times booked from 11am and I have *2 guaranteed places left.*

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive along with 1st, 2nd & 3rd from the stableford format and also an additional booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund :clap: so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie
4/ Linnets
5/ Tyke
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Louise_a
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41
15/ MexicoMark
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Simon* (Paperboy)
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight
22/ Stephen Quinn (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW*


*Reserves*

*1/ Bozza
2/ Iain_NWJ
3/ Qwerty
4/*


**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I have *2 places available*, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please *ask* for details via PM.

Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.


----------



## tyke (Mar 14, 2014)

Robin, I will sort you out with the remainder of my payment at Lindrick on Monday if that is OK.


----------



## Fish (Mar 14, 2014)

tyke said:



			Robin, I will sort you out with the remainder of my payment at Lindrick on Monday if that is OK.
		
Click to expand...

I'm not at Lindrick, I pulled out and gave my place away.


----------



## Midnight (Mar 15, 2014)

Final Â£30 just sent via paypal mate.


----------



## Fish (Mar 16, 2014)

I have now closed this at the *minimum 24 required players* with tee times booked from 11am and I still have *2 guaranteed places left*.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive along with 1st, 2nd & 3rd from the stableford format and also an additional booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund :clap: so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie
4/ Linnets
5/ Tyke
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c (50% received) 
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Louise_a
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41
15/ MexicoMark
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Simon* (Paperboy)
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW
*

*Reserves*

1/ Bozza?
2/ Iain_NWJ?
3/ Qwerty?
4/


**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I still have *2 places available*, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please *ask* for details via PM.

Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.


----------



## louise_a (Mar 17, 2014)

Sorry Robin, but I will have to drop out of this, I have a match for the club that day.


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2014)

I have now closed this at the *minimum 24 required players* with tee times booked from 11am and I still have *3 guaranteed places left.*

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive along with 1st, 2nd & 3rd from the stableford format and also an additional booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie
4/ Linnets
5/ Tyke
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c (50% received)
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Available
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41
15/ MexicoMark
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Simon* (Paperboy)
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW
*

*Reserves?*

1/ Bozza?
2/ Iain_NWJ?
3/ Qwerty?
4/


**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I now have *3 places available*, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please ask for details via PM.

Please DO NOT pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you. 

*PLEASE* let me know ASAP that your still attending this great course and meet, I will be sending out some PM's to people I've not heard from for a while.

Invite your friend :thup:

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Mar 17, 2014)

I have now closed this at the *minimum 24 required players* with tee times booked from 11am and I still have *3 guaranteed places left*.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards
*
This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive along with 1st, 2nd & 3rd from the stableford format and also an additional booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets
5/ Tyke
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c (50% received)
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Available
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41
15/ MexicoMark
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Paperboy*
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW*


*Reserves?*

*1/ Bozza?
2/ Iain_NWJ?
3/ Qwerty?
4/*


**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I now have *3 places available*, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please *ask* for details via PM.

Please DO NOT pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.

PLEASE let me know ASAP that your still attending this great course and meet, I will be sending out some PM's to people I've not heard from for a while.

Invite your friend/s :thup:

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Mar 21, 2014)

Just over 3 weeks to go :thup:

Still places available


----------



## Fish (Mar 23, 2014)

I have now closed this at the *minimum 24 required players* with tee times booked from 11am and I *still have 3 guaranteed places left*.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive along with 1st, 2nd & 3rd from the stableford format and also an additional booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets
5/ Tyke
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c (50% received)
11/ Liverbirdie
12/ Available
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Paperboy*
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW*


*Reserves?*

1/ Bozza?
2/ Iain_NWJ?
3/ Qwerty?
4/


*Paid in full

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I now have *3 places available*, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please ask for details via PM.

Please DO NOT pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.

*PLEASE* let me know ASAP that your still attending this great course and meet, I will be sending out some PM's to people I've not heard from for a while.

Invite your friend/s :thup:

Thank you


----------



## Paperboy (Mar 24, 2014)

Robin, will sort out my guests final payment on Thursday when i get paid :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 24, 2014)

PM sent.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Mar 25, 2014)

Rob, balance payment just sent to the 2nd account you mentioned.

Well looking forward to this fella.:thup: Pity I couldn't get down the night before to play your gaff.


----------



## Fish (Mar 26, 2014)

I have now closed this at the *minimum 24 required players* with tee times booked from 11am and I *still have 3 guaranteed places left*.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards
*
This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive along with 1st, 2nd & 3rd from the stableford format and also an additional booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund so lots to play for

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets
5/ Tyke
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c (50% received)
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Available
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Paperboy*
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW*


*Reserves?*

1/ Bozza?
2/ Iain_NWJ?
3/ Qwerty?
4/


**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I now have 3 places available, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please ask for details via PM.

Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.

*PLEASE* let me know ASAP that your still attending this great course and meet, I will be sending out some PM's to people I've not heard from for a while.

Invite your friend/s :thup:

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Mar 29, 2014)

I have now closed this at the *minimum 24 required players* with tee times booked from 11am and I still have 3 guaranteed places left.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive along with 1st, 2nd & 3rd from the stableford format and also an additional booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Linnets
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c (50% received)
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Available
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Paperboy*
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW*


**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I now have 3 places available, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please ask for details via PM.

Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.

*PLEASE* let me know ASAP that your still attending this great course and meet, I need everyone's balance now paid in please.

Invite your friend/s :thup:

Thank you


----------



## badger57 (Mar 29, 2014)

robin,will make bank transfer on monday morning.

Anyone playing who is travelling from south london or kent ?


----------



## Stuart_C (Mar 29, 2014)

Fishy i've just sent the remainder of my balance over through my tarts paypal acc, let me know you get it ok mate.


----------



## Fish (Mar 30, 2014)

badger57 said:



			robin,will make bank transfer on monday morning.

Anyone playing who is travelling from south london or kent ?
		
Click to expand...

Thank you :thup:



Stuart_C said:



			Fishy i've just sent the remainder of my balance over through my tarts paypal acc, let me know you get it ok mate.
		
Click to expand...

Got it Stu :thup:


----------



## Fish (Mar 30, 2014)

I have now closed this at the *minimum 24 required players* with tee times booked from 11am and I still have *3 guaranteed places left.*

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive along with 1st, 2nd & 3rd from the stableford format and also an additional booby prize as golfandmoregolf has donated his deposit to the prize fund so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Badger57
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Available
13/ callawayne
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Paperboy*
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn* (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW
*

**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I now have 3 places available, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please ask for details via PM.

Please *DO NOT* pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.

*PLEASE* let me know ASAP that your still attending this great course and meet, I need everyone's balance now paid in please.

Invite your friend/s :thup:

Thank you


----------



## badger57 (Mar 31, 2014)

robin
       made payment today by BANK TRANSFER hope you got it.

  Anybody meeting up from the south or london area to car / share ? 

I am based in kent


----------



## callawayne (Mar 31, 2014)

hi made payment via paypal tonight
many thanx


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2014)

badger57 said:



			robin
       made payment today by BANK TRANSFER hope you got it.

*Anybody meeting up from the south or london area to car / share ? *

I am based in kent
		
Click to expand...

Thanks guys, received both :thup:



callawayne said:



			hi made payment via paypal tonight
many thanx
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Fish (Mar 31, 2014)

If anyone is paying their balance via Paypal, can you please ensure you send it as a gift, otherwise Paypal take an unnecessary commission.

Thank you.


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2014)

I have now closed this at the *minimum 24 required players* with tee times booked from 11am and I still have 3 guaranteed places left.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive along with 1st, 2nd & 3rd from the stableford format and also an additional booby prize so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Badger57*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Available
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Paperboy*
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn* (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW
*

**Paid in full*

*Please* acknowledge your continued interest as I still have 3 places available, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal as a GIFT with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please ask for details via PM.

Please DO NOT pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.

*PLEASE* let me know ASAP that your still attending this great course and meet, I need everyone's balance now paid in please.

Invite your friend/s

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2014)

badger57 said:



			Anybody meeting up from the south or london area to car / share ? 

I am based in kent
		
Click to expand...

Can anyone help here guys, even if its en-route north of the M25, any savings is always a good thing, think about the environment


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 1, 2014)

This is my next away day, and quite excited about it. Chance to put a few more names to posters. Been looking at the layout looks a little tight in places


----------



## Fish (Apr 1, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			This is my next away day, and quite excited about it. Chance to put a few more names to posters. Been looking at the layout looks a little tight in places 

Click to expand...

There are some tight tee boxes driving out of narrow tree lines for sure, save your shots for the greens, you'll need them :smirk:


----------



## glynntaylor (Apr 1, 2014)

All paid for pal.


----------



## Fish (Apr 2, 2014)

I have now closed this at the *minimum 24 required players* with tee times booked from 11am and I still have *3 guaranteed places left*.

*The deal is*

** Bacon Roll & Drink on arrival
* 18 holes on a course which I think is second to none and very underrated
* 2-course meal all together then afterwards*

This will be followed by prize giving and some (hopefully) embarrassing and funny stories.

The total cost is only Â£70 all-in which includes a good prize sweep that will payout on Nearest the Pin, Longest Drive along with 1st, 2nd & 3rd from the stableford format and also an additional booby prize so lots to play for :thup:

*1/ Fish*
2/ Upsidedown*
3/ MetalMickie*
4/ Badger57*
5/ Tyke*
6/ Junior*
7/ Ping*
8/ AVAILABLE
9/ Bluewolf*
10/ Stu_c*
11/ Liverbirdie*
12/ Available
13/ callawayne*
14/ Sweatysock41*
15/ MexicoMark*
16/ glynntaylor*
17/ BlueInMunich*
18/ Kevin* (glynntaylor Guest)
19/ Paperboy*
20/ Wrighty1874
21/ Midnight*
22/ Stephen Quinn* (PaperBoy Guest)
23/ AVAILABLE
24/ JCW
*

**Paid in full*

Please acknowledge your continued interest as I still have 3 places available, I would however require full payment with this being so close ASAP. Payment to robin.lisa.hopkins@gmail.com via Paypal as a GIFT with a reference to Beau Desert and your username please, Bank Transfer is available, please ask for details via PM.

Please DO NOT pay any money to any bank accounts you may have paid to last year, as stated in all the posts, either payment is to be sent to the Paypal address shown or ask for my bank details, do not assume any details you have are current, because they won't be!

Thank you.

PLEASE let me know ASAP that your still attending this great course and meet, I need everyone's balance now paid in please.

Invite your friend/s :thup:

Thank you


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2014)

I now have 21 confirmed and paid (2 to add today), so at present it will be 3 x 4-balls & 3 x 3-balls, unless we get any late entries, which would be nice :thup:

I'll be going out in the 1st 3-ball so I am available to collect the cards and make sure everything is in hand and ready at the club for us after our rounds.

I am grouping handicaps and drawing 1 player from each grouping so there is a spread of handicaps in each 3 or 4 ball.

The draw will take place tonight :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2014)

Fish said:



			I now have 21 confirmed and paid (2 to add today), so at present it will be 3 x 4-balls & 3 x 3-balls, unless we get any late entries, which would be nice :thup:

I'll be going out in the 1st 3-ball so I am available to collect the cards and make sure everything is in hand and ready at the club for us after our rounds.

I am grouping handicaps and drawing 1 player from each grouping so there is a spread of handicaps in each 3 or 4 ball.

The draw will take place tonight :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Hey Robin. I don't know if you got my PM, but I would really appreciate going out at the back if at all possible. I'll be working till 4am on the Sunday night and then will be getting a few hours kip before driving down. Once the presentation is complete I'll be racing straight back to go back into work.. No rest for the wicked..


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2014)

bluewolf said:



			Hey Robin. I don't know if you got my PM, but I would really appreciate going out at the back if at all possible. I'll be working till 4am on the Sunday night and then will be getting a few hours kip before driving down. Once the presentation is complete I'll be racing straight back to go back into work.. No rest for the wicked..

Click to expand...

Yes I was aware mate :thup:


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2014)

Fish said:



			Yes I was aware mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Cheers fella..


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2014)

In fact, I'm going to do the draw now, if anyone else joins us between now and the 14th they'll be simply added to 1 of the 3-balls :thup:

So, here we go......


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2014)

*The Draw*

11.00: Blue in Munich / Tyke / Fish
11.10: Junior / Badger57 / Kevin (Glynn Taylor Guest)
11.20: Wrighty1874 / Stu_C / Metal Mickie
11.30: JCW / Sweatysock / Paper Boy / Glynn Taylor
11.40: Liverbirdie / Stephen (Paper boy guest) / MexicoMark / Ping
11.50: Upsidedown / Bluewolf / Midnight / Callawayne

If anyone has any special diet requests, allergy's etc, please let me know ASAP.

There are excellent practice facilities at Beau Desert so you can arrive as early as you want, their is a driving range, and an excellent chipping area, putting green and a couple of nets, so no excuses that you can't warm up.

Please allow yourself enough time to get their and book-in, I will be there at around 9.30, possibly earlier so I can greet & meet everyone but also warm up myself.


----------



## Midnight (Apr 4, 2014)

Looking forward to this, hopefully I will be able to hit a ball on the day. Never had the pleasure of a round with any of the one's I am playing with and there is every chance they may not want to be drawn with me again.

Robin , have you heard from JCW ?

Thanks for sorting all this mate.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 4, 2014)

Midnight said:



			Looking forward to this, hopefully I will be able to hit a ball on the day. Never had the pleasure of a round with any of the one's I am playing with and there is every chance they may not want to be drawn with me again.

Robin , have you heard from JCW ?

Thanks for sorting all this mate.
		
Click to expand...

Don't worry Bluewolf is in your group. He will make you feel better about your game mate :thup:


----------



## Midnight (Apr 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Don't worry Bluewolf is in your group. He will make you feel better about your game mate :thup:
		
Click to expand...

I do hope so mate, It will be a good laugh what ever happens


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2014)

Fish said:



*The Draw*

11.00: Blue in Munich / Tyke / Fish
11.10: Junior / Badger57 / Kevin (Glynn Taylor Guest)
11.20: Wrighty1874 / Stu_C / Metal Mickie
11.30: JCW / Sweatysock / Paper Boy / Glynn Taylor
11.40: Liverbirdie / Stephen (Paper boy guest) / MexicoMark / Ping
11.50: Upsidedown / Bluewolf / Midnight / Callawayne

If anyone has any special diet requests, allergy's etc, please let me know ASAP.

There are excellent practice facilities at Beau Desert so you can arrive as early as you want, their is a driving range, and an excellent chipping area, putting green and a couple of nets, so no excuses that you can't warm up.

Please allow yourself enough time to get their and book-in, I will be there at around 9.30, possibly earlier so I can greet & meet everyone but also warm up myself.
		
Click to expand...

Well done Robin, top organising. My special dietary requirements are - loads of anything. Good to play with 3 totally new faces, and to also meet a few new chaps. Who knows, Chelsea may be out of two more competitions by then, mightn't they B.I.M. StuC, I'm getting junior, do you want me to get you also?


----------



## Junior (Apr 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Well done Robin, top organising. My special dietary requirements are - loads of anything. Good to play with 3 totally new faces, and to also meet a few new chaps. Who knows, Chelsea may be out of two more competitions by then, mightn't they B.I.M. StuC, I'm getting junior, do you want me to get you also?
		
Click to expand...

Thanks Robin, looking forward to this !

Cheer LB, just let me know a time .....all talk about Moyes and Man U is forbidden for the journey


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2014)

Junior said:



			Thanks Robin, looking forward to this !

Cheer LB, just let me know a time .....all talk about Moyes and Man U is forbidden for the journey  

Click to expand...

 Ok, we'll all just have a good laugh at Chelsea........


----------



## Birchy (Apr 4, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Ok, we'll all just have a good laugh at Chelsea........
		
Click to expand...

You will be on salad for lunch if you carry on


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 4, 2014)

Birchy said:



			You will be on salad for lunch if you carry on 

Click to expand...

 Celery, celery - if she don't co........


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 4, 2014)

Midnight said:



			I do hope so mate, It will be a good laugh what ever happens
		
Click to expand...

He's not kidding mate. I couldn't shoot my way to a hundred on a par 3 course at the moment. It'll still be fun though. Looking forward to meeting you.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 4, 2014)

Yup looking forward to meeting you all too. Played there last year with Robin and it's a cracking course, should be a good day.


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2014)

Midnight said:



			Robin , have you heard from JCW ?
		
Click to expand...

Yes we've spoken on the phone a couple of times, he's paid and all sorted, as is Wrighty1874 :thup:


----------



## Fish (Apr 4, 2014)

As its a 2-course meal, I have opted for dinner & pudding, I think it would be a waste having a starter and dinner, you can't beat a good pud IMO :smirk:

I really don't want to list the choices and get into selections as we can all only have the same 1 dinner and 1 pudding, so, if everyone is OK with this, I will choose on everyone's behalf for the Braised Beef in Red Wine Sauce with Vegetables of the day followed by Fruit Crumble with Custard, I won't confirm until Monday morning so if anyone has a major issue with that, this will be the meal :thup:

There is a vegetarian option for the tree hugger's


----------



## tyke (Apr 4, 2014)

All sounds good to me Robin, really looking forward to this, top organising mate:thup: Looking forward to meeting many forummers as well as reacquainting myself with a couple of old friends.


----------



## glynntaylor (Apr 4, 2014)

Robin im about a mile away from the course so if you need help on the day let us know


----------



## JCW (Apr 5, 2014)

Looking forward to the trip , Well done fish,   midnight , sent me your address , my turn to drive mate , you drove last time , ..................EYG


----------



## hovis (Apr 7, 2014)

Fairways have just been scarified


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2014)

hovis said:



			Fairways have just been scarified
		
Click to expand...

Not an issue, we've got a whole week of various weather for them to be in top order for our visit, its normal at this time of the year for course work to take place.


----------



## Foxholer (Apr 7, 2014)

Fish said:



			Braised Beef in Red Wine Sauce with Vegetables of the day followed by Fruit Crumble with Custard
		
Click to expand...

One of The Classic Golfing Repasts!


----------



## callawayne (Apr 7, 2014)

any times we are meeting up,or teetimes ??


----------



## Midnight (Apr 7, 2014)

callawayne said:



			any times we are meeting up,or teetimes ??
		
Click to expand...


The Draw

11.00: Blue in Munich / Tyke / Fish
11.10: Junior / Badger57 / Kevin (Glynn Taylor Guest)
11.20: Wrighty1874 / Stu_C / Metal Mickie
11.30: JCW / Sweatysock / Paper Boy / Glynn Taylor
11.40: Liverbirdie / Stephen (Paper boy guest) / MexicoMark / Ping
11.50: Upsidedown / Bluewolf / Midnight / Callawayne

If anyone has any special diet requests, allergy's etc, please let me know ASAP.

There are excellent practice facilities at Beau Desert so you can arrive as early as you want, their is a driving range, and an excellent chipping area, putting green and a couple of nets, so no excuses that you can't warm up.

Please allow yourself enough time to get their and book-in, I will be there at around 9.30, possibly earlier so I can greet & meet everyone but also warm up myself.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm going to aim to get there 10.30 ish, chance to meet others have leisurely coffee and roll and wander up to the first tee to see if there is any Timgolfy action going on  then warm up and fail miserably to get pace of the greens


----------



## PIng (Apr 7, 2014)

I'll be dropping the missus at work at about 8.15 then straight up to the course, so about 9.30 for me. Plenty of time to perfect my driving at the range before duffing my first tee shot 50 yards down the fairway.

Anybody who lives in the area or on my route who needs a lift then let me know.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 7, 2014)

Hopefully get there between 10 and 10:30 - traffic dependant.. A few quick hello's followed by a few swishes and chips then off to the first to watch the last few groups get away...:thup:


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 7, 2014)

Think my mate wants to leave early. Imagine we'd be there around 9ish. He rather be early then late


----------



## Fish (Apr 7, 2014)

PIng said:



			I'll be dropping the missus at work at about 8.15 then straight up to the course, so about 9.30 for me. Plenty of time to perfect my driving at the range before duffing my first tee shot 50 yards down the fairway.

Anybody who lives in the area or on my route who needs a lift then let me know.
		
Click to expand...

If you duff your first, your taking 3 off the tee :smirk:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 7, 2014)

Fish said:



			If you duff your first, your taking 3 off the tee :smirk:

View attachment 9860

Click to expand...

Where's the famous timgolfy clip when you need it :rofl:

Pedro what time you picking me up chief?


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 7, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Where's the famous timgolfy clip when you need it :rofl:

Pedro what time you picking me up chief?
		
Click to expand...

Erm going straight out after the city game, so will be tender in the morning - how are you fixed for jockeying to Junior's?

I think if we leave Juniors at 9.15-30, we should get there for about 10.30 ish. Pick me up at 8.15 ish?

If a problem let me know.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Erm going straight out after the city game, so will be tender in the morning - how are you fixed for jockeying to Junior's?

I think if we leave Juniors at 9.15-30, we should get there for about 10.30 ish. Pick me up at 8.15 ish?

If a problem let me know.
		
Click to expand...

That's sound mate, will we all fit in junior's car (I seem to remember he's got a nice little sporty thing)  with 2 lardarse's like us I doubt it.

Leaving at 815 maybe a bit dodgy as we''ll have to negotiate the M6 at its busiest, what you think?


----------



## Junior (Apr 8, 2014)

It'll be a squeeze fellas and will have to drop the seats but should get in. BD is about 1hr 20 from mine and were going m6 in rush hour. You boys also have to get through the thelwall viaduct roadworks which are a nightmare (1 hour delays between J24 and J20 today)

Im thinking leave mine at 0830? I dont want to be rushing my bacon butty and i fancy loosening up on the range before hand.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 8, 2014)

Junior said:



			It'll be a squeeze fellas and will have to drop the seats but should get in. BD is about 1hr 20 from mine and were going m6 in rush hour. You boys also have to get through the thelwall viaduct roadworks which are a nightmare (1 hour delays between J24 and J20 today)

Im thinking leave mine at 0830? I dont want to be rushing my bacon butty and i fancy loosening up on the range before hand.
		
Click to expand...

No worries mate I don't mind going in my van though I'll see if I can borrow my tarts car 1st. Either way we'll be at yours for about 8:15, I'll get Pedro at 7:15.


----------



## Junior (Apr 8, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			No worries mate I don't mind going in my van though I'll see if I can borrow my tarts car 1st. Either way we'll be at yours for about 8:15, I'll get Pedro at 7:15.
		
Click to expand...

Nice one mate. I dont mind driving bud, as long as you and pedro are carrying we should be fine.


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 8, 2014)

Junior said:



			Nice one mate. I dont mind driving bud, as long as you and pedro are carrying we should be fine.
		
Click to expand...

Yes, I'll be carrying mate (A BIG HANGOVER AFTER WE SMASH CITY):whoo:.


----------



## JCW (Apr 8, 2014)

I am going there sunday to have a practice round , I have got a B & B at Coventry for Â£29.50 , I will check out pin positions and the course ready for the next day ................................EYG


----------



## Fish (Apr 8, 2014)

JCW said:



			I am going there sunday to have a practice round , I have got a B & B at Coventry for Â£29.50 , I will check out pin positions and the course ready for the next day ................................EYG
		
Click to expand...

Pins are changed early every morning :ears:


----------



## JCW (Apr 8, 2014)

Fish said:



			Pins are changed early every morning :ears:
		
Click to expand...

I get pin sheet from the green keeper then early .....................................EYG


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 9, 2014)

Robin, can't rememeber if you said which tee we're off I assume the yellows?

Am I being too conservative by saying I'd only hit driver on 6 holes. Possibly another 5 holes if driver is going ok.


----------



## Fish (Apr 9, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Robin, can't rememeber if you said which tee we're off I assume the yellows?

Am I being too conservative by saying I'd only hit driver on 6 holes. Possibly another 5 holes if driver is going ok.
		
Click to expand...

When visiting I've only been allowed off the yellows, which will be test enough for most, I've played off the whites in a comp and the tee boxes are even tighter, sat well back into the tree's on some holes so I would suggest the yellows anyway even if I was given a choice, lets enjoy it, not get beaten up by it :smirk:

If I remember rightly the drives will mainly suit a slight fade other than the 5th on the front and the 13th on the back, if we went off the whites the whole tee angles change and the course suits a draw and with some you have to be dead straight to emerge from the trees off the tees :smirk:

My only advice will be, get off the tee well and save your shots for the greens, their will be a lot of 3 putts and more on the day


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Apr 9, 2014)

Fish said:



			My only advice will be, get off the tee well and save your shots for the greens, their will be a lot of 3 putts and more on the day 

Click to expand...

Those greens are the trickiest I have ever played, You see the put in your head going one way and the reality is that it goes the other way , I was speaking with some members from BD the other day and they say the home advantage for team matches is just brilliant


----------



## JCW (Apr 9, 2014)

Fish said:



			When visiting I've only been allowed off the yellows, which will be test enough for most, I've played off the whites in a comp and the tee boxes are even tighter, sat well back into the tree's on some holes so I would suggest the yellows anyway even if I was given a choice, lets enjoy it, not get beaten up by it :smirk:

If I remember rightly the drives will mainly suit a slight fade other than the 5th on the front and the 13th on the back, if we went off the whites the whole tee angles change and the course suits a draw and with some you have to be dead straight to emerge from the trees off the tees :smirk:

My only advice will be, get off the tee well and save your shots for the greens, their will be a lot of 3 putts and more on the day 

Click to expand...

As I draw the ball , can we play off the whites then ..............................EYG


----------



## Fish (Apr 11, 2014)

If you have any digital cameras or decent phone camera's, please bring them and take as many pictures as possible, even if their only of your playing group before or after, I want to build a great review afterwards :thup:

Its getting closer


----------



## tyke (Apr 11, 2014)

Really looking forward to this now, warmed up with a nice little handicap cut in yesterdays medal


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 12, 2014)

39 points with a blob yesterday. That's me until  Beau Desert. Hope the sunshine lasts.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2014)

I spoke to the weather gods and stuck it right to them after reading reports earlier in the month that we were all to be showered upon, this wasn't acceptable to me so we now have a 50% cloudy start leading to glorious sunshine.

I trust you will all raise a glass and thank the weather gods for their support :cheers:

http://www.golfweather.com/united-kingdom/staffordshire/beau-desert-golf-club/73705


----------



## glynntaylor (Apr 13, 2014)

I live about 2 mile from Beau... And can confirm that the weather is currently gorgeous and will be similar conditions tomorrow. 

Don't under estimate that sun though.... There is a slight wind chill.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2014)

The prizes are packed and ready for tomorrow












Not only do we have 1st, 2nd & 3rd along with Nearest the Pin & Longest Drive, I will have my traditional Wooden Spoon and also some Spot Prizes from stories, dress codes and anything else weird & wonderful I hear about from the days activities :smirk:

See you all tomorrow :thup:


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 13, 2014)

Fish said:



			The prizes are packed and ready for tomorrow

View attachment 9930

View attachment 9929

View attachment 9931

View attachment 9932

View attachment 9928


Not only do we have 1st, 2nd & 3rd along with Nearest the Pin & Longest Drive, I will have my traditional Wooden Spoon and also some Spot Prizes from stories, dress codes and anything else weird & wonderful I hear about from the days activities :smirk:

See you all tomorrow :thup:
		
Click to expand...

Well done Robin, the organisation of an ex-squaddie is clear to see.:thup:

See you tomorrow.


----------



## louise_a (Apr 13, 2014)

Have a great day tomorrow everyone, shame I had to pull out.


----------



## JCW (Apr 13, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			39 points with a blob yesterday. That's me until  Beau Desert. Hope the sunshine lasts.
		
Click to expand...

I am going straight there wrighty , picking up Midnight at Winchester then driving up to Beau Desert , see you ,Robin and the rest there , should be a good crack .................................EYG


----------



## tyke (Apr 13, 2014)

Robin, you have a PM.


----------



## Fish (Apr 13, 2014)

**Urgent**

I have a very late withdrawal which is extremely unfortunate but fully understandable.

With all the payments being made, food ordered and confirmed numbers, I am not 100% sure whether I would get a refund for him, so I am offering up the days golf as described fully in earlier posts for Â£50, a saving of Â£20.  This is then going to be donated to the Help for Heroes Fund as suggested by Tyke :clap:

Please get back to me ASAP, hopefully many of you are awake watching the Masters.


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2014)

*Amended Draw*

11.00: Blue in Munich / Badger57 / Kevin (Glynn Taylor Guest)  / Fish
11.10: Junior / Wrighty1874 / Stu_C / Metal Mickie
11.20: JCW / Sweatysock / Paper Boy / Glynn Taylor
11.30: Liverbirdie / Stephen (Paper boy guest) / MexicoMark / Ping
11.40: Upsidedown / Bluewolf / Midnight / Callawayne


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2014)

Fish said:



*Amended Draw*

11.00: Blue in Munich / Badger57 / Kevin (Glynn Taylor Guest)  / Fish
11.10: Junior / Wrighty1874 / Stu_C / Metal Mickie
11.20: JCW / Sweatysock / Paper Boy / Glynn Taylor
11.30: Liverbirdie / Stephen (Paper boy guest) / MexicoMark / Ping
11.40: Upsidedown / Bluewolf / Midnight / Callawayne
		
Click to expand...

See you in the morning matey. Hoping to get there between 10 and 10:30 depending on traffic...:thup:

Get that wooden spoon ready for me..


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 14, 2014)

Just leaving sunny south coast. See everyone there.


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 14, 2014)

Just leaving sunny south coast. See everyone there.


----------



## Fish (Apr 14, 2014)

Paperboy said:



			Just leaving sunny south coast. See everyone there.
		
Click to expand...

Hope you have a clear run


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2014)

Good luck today everybody, have a great day :whoo:


----------



## PIng (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for organising this Robin, I really enjoyed the day - great course, perfect weather, shame about the golf! Thanks to Mark, Steven and Peter for the company and for being patient with me on the back nine.

Hope to see you all again soon.


----------



## sweatysock41 (Apr 14, 2014)

I can only echo what Ping has said great weather, great course, great - well 2 out of 3 as they say.  

Many thanks to JCW, Paperboy who would have given Rick G a run for his money in the fashion stakes with that cardigan, and Glynn for their company.  Hope you had a safe trip home guys. 

Sorry I had to shoot off before the meal Robin, I said it would be a false alarm and it was, she's back home but it won't be long before I get called Grandad and it's a fact.  Thanks for a great day.


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 14, 2014)

An absolute cracking day right from arrival to departure some 8 hours later.

Superbly organised by Fish and very well looked after by the club, excellent course and great grub ( who had 4th's of pudding ?  )

Great to meet you all and many thanks to playing partners Bluewolf and Midnight, so many laughs all the way round, fantastic company.
Will let Fish dish up the scores.

Timgolfy lives 


1st fairway


5th Green


6th tee


10th 


Oh no


Yes it came out


18th green 


Bluewolf & Midnight


Midnight & Upsidedown


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2014)

That 3rd photo is a cracker!  I'd get that framed Dan :thup:
The greens look superb too!


----------



## RGDave (Apr 14, 2014)

I've been away a while but..... PMSL.

timgolfy lives


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			That 3rd photo is a cracker!  I'd get that framed Dan :thup:
The greens look superb too!
		
Click to expand...

Qwerty, you missed a cracker. the course was in cracking nick and the greens were lightening quick with 3&4 putts everywhere!!

Fishy, thanks for organising  the day it was great, a real gem of a track. Thanks to Wrighty and Metal Mickie for putting up with me for  18 holes 2 cracking fella's.

It was good to meet some new faces aswell.

Looking forward to the next one.


----------



## RGDave (Apr 14, 2014)

Did you boys get good weather?

It was cracking around here - best day of the year so far...


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2014)

RGDave said:



			Did you boys get good weather?

It was cracking around here - best day of the year so far...
		
Click to expand...

Alright Dave, Yes the weather was great mate though it was a bit cool when we teed off but by the 8th tee the sweater had to come off.

Cracking day all round except my putting!! Grrrrr


----------



## Junior (Apr 14, 2014)

Cheers for organising a top day Robin and congrats to Wrighty for winning !!!

Love BD, one of my faves and a true hidden gem. Course was superb but unfortunately my putting was not.


----------



## rickg (Apr 14, 2014)

I'm still waiting to see photos of Si's cardi  to see if I need to "up my game"  :rofl:


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 14, 2014)

Great day, can't believe I've never heard of the course until I met Robin (Fish). Definitely will be playing it again. Never played on such big greens. Enjoyed meeting up with a few old faces and new ones, who I had the pleasure of  going around with, Stu and Andy. Glad Dick made it all the way round this time, in far better climes. Looking forward to giving the X Hot an outing on Thursday evening. Hope your ok for a week Friday Dick at your place. 

Finally, well done Robin on organising a fantastic venue, with friendly bar staff and lovely grub.


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2014)

Who was in the bundu down the first?


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Who was in the bundu down the first? 

Click to expand...

I was played a hybrid for safety and knobbed it straight in. Couldn't even be bothered to look for it.

Thanks to Robin for organising a cracking day.

Thanks to Mal (Sweaty), Glyn and Will for the company. Just a shame my golf wasn't up to the course and FC's standards. I finished dead last, I had 9 going out and 9 coming back and 8 blobs. Just can't get it away off the tee.

I won a nice instructional DvD, I best get it on tomorrow to try and help my self out


----------



## upsidedown (Apr 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Who was in the bundu down the first? 

Click to expand...

Appears to be more than one now by Paperboys admission


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Who was in the bundu down the first? 

Click to expand...

Have a guess but i'll give you a clue it wasn't me or Junior:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2014)

rickg said:



			I'm still waiting to see photos of Si's cardi  to see if I need to "up my game"  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Rick you do not want to see it mate, i thought he was wearing it for a bet:rofl:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Have a guess but i'll give you a clue it wasn't me or Junior:rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Its not Peter is it?  :rofl:

Wait until i see him


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2014)

Birchy said:



			Its not Peter is it?  :rofl:

Wait until i see him 

Click to expand...

You're not wrong mate, and to be fair his 3rd shot into 18 was a cracker :smirk:


----------



## Birchy (Apr 14, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			You're not wrong mate, and to be fair his 3rd shot into 18 was a cracker :smirk:
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like a great day


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 14, 2014)

Timgolfy lives 
View attachment 9949


Timgolfy - Were you playing a Srixon 2? If so, I found it whilst I was in the same bundu - mail me your address and I'll send it on. 

I did make a 5 from there at least.:thup:

Top, top course - the 2nd best parkland course Ive played, narrowly behind St. Mellion. Unbelievably fast/roller coaster greens. Rookie error by me on the 9th tee, saying I haven't had a 3 putt so far. Cue 3 x 3 putts in the next 3 holes and 5 overall.

I missed a 2 1/2 foot putt for Birdie on SI 1, but played quite well tee to green. You could see someone having 50 putts on them greens, if they were struggling with the flatstick - honestly.

Thanks to my FC's, great score Steve. Great drive Mark (shame junior pipped you for longest drive, by taking scissors to the rough to turn it into fairway), great bunker shot Paul. Nice to also meet a few new faces (B.I.M.), and Badger (you ain't seen me - right)

Good post game ceremony by Robin - if we can get this next year on a bank holiday - I'll be there like a shot.

BTW I heard StuC whispering to his FC's at the back of the 18th - I got my DMD out to see the yardage between him and me and he can still be heard 181 yards away (for future reference) - I was still on the 17th BTW.


----------



## Junior (Apr 14, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Fishy, thanks for organising  the day it was great, a real gem of a track. Thanks to Wrighty and Metal Mickie for putting up with me for  18 holes 2 cracking fellas
		
Click to expand...

Dont forget, I had to put up with you too.....especially all the talk about how great Liverpool are this season


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2014)

Junior said:



			Dont forget, I had to put up with you too.....especially all the talk about how great Liverpool are this season    

Click to expand...

Sorry mate how could i forget Lord Wright of Lymm :rofl:

We discussed how rubbish Moyes is aswell!!


----------



## Paperboy (Apr 14, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			Timgolfy - Were you playing a Srixon 2? If so, I found it whilst I was in the same bundu - mail me your address and I'll send it on. 

Click to expand...

If it had 2 purple dots either side of the number then it was mine


----------



## louise_a (Apr 14, 2014)

Sounds like it was a great day, next time I will have to remember not to arrange a club match on the same date.


----------



## glynntaylor (Apr 14, 2014)

Gents,

Many thanks for a top day. One of the best golfing experiences I've currently played with a great bunch of lads. 

Heres to many more meets!


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 14, 2014)

Stuart_C said:



			Qwerty, you missed a cracker. the course was in cracking nick and the greens were lightening quick with 3&4 putts everywhere!!.
		
Click to expand...

Yep, I've been a bit grumpy today Stu knowing what I was missing out on. Boilers in fleetwood can't really compare to a game at beau desert in the sun 

Those greens are nuts aren't they. Land in the wrong spot and you've no chance of a 2 putt.


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 14, 2014)

Qwerty said:



			Yep, I've been a bit grumpy today Stu knowing what I was missing out on. Boilers in fleetwood can't really compare to a game at beau desert in the sun 

Those greens are nuts aren't they. Land in the wrong spot and you've no chance of a 2 putt.
		
Click to expand...

There were times when I was in the right area but just couldn't sink anything, i had 1 2 putt 3 lipouts and the rest 3&4 putts madness. I need to go back just to get revenge on them. Thoroughly enjoyed it though mate.


----------



## mexicomark (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks to Fish for organising a great days golf.

Well played to Steve who had a bad front 9 and scored 15 points! Wish my bad 9s were that good! Liverbirdie, I'm convinced you had that LFC hat on for show not for the weather!  Paul, shot of the day for me was the fairway bunker shot you put to 10ft. 

Fantastic course, never played on greens like that before. Not sure I want to again at the moment! Every putt was scary! 

Was good to meet all of you, and hope to see you at another event soon.


----------



## bluewolf (Apr 14, 2014)

Ok, firstly, and most importantly, BIG thanks to Robin for organizing this meet today. A well run meet on a fantastic course in beautiful weather.. What more could you want?

Secondly, thanks to my playing partners today. Midnight and Upsidedown were fantastic company and many laughs were had on the course (most at my putting tbh). Ben is a very good 6'capper and really showed his class today. Guy is definitely improving and will be a force to be reckoned with soon..

I played well off the tee, hitting most fairways or first cuts, but my iron play left me too much to do on the greens. For some reason, I just wasn't getting my usual distances. I did finish on a high though with a 240yd 3 Wood into the heart of the 18th Green. Just about my best shot of the day..

Robin, next time you organize a meet, I'll do my absolute best to be there...:thup:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks to Robin for organising a fantastic day, good to meet some new faces as well as some old ones.  Course was very good considering the winter we've had and the weather was spot on.  Thanks also to my playing partners, Robin, Kevin & Dave for putting up with the rubbish I played today.  Got away with it on the front nine but got seriously caught out on the back.  I have hopefully sent the photos to Robin, but where computers are concerned I am the man who put the TW in front of IT, Robin, let me know if you need them as attachments & I'll borrow a passing 5 year old to point out what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## Fish (Apr 15, 2014)

Firstly thanks to my playing partners Richard, Kevin & Dave, all 3 I'd not played with before which are what these meets are all about and the company was excellent, even though Dave had to come over to me and tell me to settle down after I was getting angry, hacking it and zigzagging in and out of trees down the 12th 

Beau Desert Golf Club are excellent hosts and made my day and its organising much easier for me, an excellent course, especially considering the late work they are having to do due to some shocking weather over the winter and heavy rains even only a few days before. If you like Heathland courses and large fast undulating greens, this is the place for you! I enjoyed the meal and the service was friendly and nothing was too much trouble.

Thank you to everyone who travelled far and wide to make the event what it was, unfortunately I never got to warm up on the range waiting for a few late arrivals but I mullered my 1st drive right up the fairway leaving a wedge in for a par on the 1st and put my Frilford Heath divot and 2 off the tee behind me :thup:

There were some excellent tales to tell and some of the scores were very surprising, none of my group managed to put an entry on the nearest the pin card as none of us hit the tricky 3rd green in the early sun but cold windy start, although a nice up & down still secured my par :smirk: 

I blew hot & cold with decent drives early doors right down the fairways only leaking a couple but went for some silly 2nd shots pin hunting and found myself either wide of the mark in trouble or going through the green! My biggest disappointment but also surprise was on the 13th, driver down the fairway left me 239yds to the pin, 7w was selected to hit the front of the green and hopefully roll to the back and I flushed it and flew the green! I've never hit that club so well but if you didn't get on the green quickly enough you ran out of the amount of stabs you needed to get the bloody thing in the hole and it cost me a blob 

Thought I had the longest drive nailed with 269yds up hill and into the wind (forum length) bang in the centre of the fairway only to find out Junior behind me crept in front and got his clippers out to widen the fairway to make it count 

I'm sure many more stories will surface as it was a great day amongst a great bunch of like minded people who I would happily travel and play with again anywhere :thup:

*Scores on the doors:*

1st/ Wrighty1874 (10) 36
2nd/ Stephen (15) 35
3rd/ Upsidedown (6) 32

MetalMickie (20) 29
GlynnTaylor (24) 29
Liverbirdie (6) 28 "Spot Prize"
MexicoMark (18) 28 "Nearest the Pin"
Badger57 (14) 27 "Spot Prize"
Fish (20) 27
BlueinMunich (8) 27
Bluewolf (6) 26 "Spot Prize"
JCW (6) 26
Kevin (16) 25
Junior (8) 23 "Longest Drive"
Stu_C (16) 23 "Spot Prize"
Ping (26) 22 "Spot Prize"
Midnight (20) 21
SweatySock41 (14) 21
Paperboy (15) 18 "Wooden Spoon"

A total of 70 blobs were achieved on 19 cards 






























Thank you Richard for taking the pictures 

I'll look into making this an annual event :thup:


----------



## Deleted member 18588 (Apr 15, 2014)

Just wanted to add my thanks to Robin for organising such a terrific day. Course, weather and company were all fantastic just a shame about some of the golf.

Junior (Andy); I never thought I would feel sorry for a Man U fan but you did suffer at the hands of the rampant Scousers. Give me a call if you are down at CAT and fancy a few holes or a pint, or both!

 Stuart_C (Stuey); I have met very few people who enjoy lifeas much as you and that enthusiasm is infectious. Would be delighted to play golf with you again mate, anytime, anywhere.


Wrighty1874 (Nick); Top shooting! 36 points on those greens is equivalent to 40-41 at most other places. I hope the new driver behaves itself. Have sent you a PM about our game at Kirby.


Days like yesterday almost make some of the negativity on here bearable and I may take JCW's advice and not let the b******s get to me.


----------



## Junior (Apr 15, 2014)

Fish said:



			Thought I had the longest drive nailed with 269yds up hill and into the wind (forum length) bang in the centre of the fairway only to find out Junior behind me crept in front and got his clippers out to widen the fairway to make it count 

Click to expand...

Always knew carrying around those scissors around would come in handy  

TBH I did seek independant adjudication   

Off to practise my putting now !!  Thanks again for organising a top day Robin !!


----------



## Midnight (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry for late reply work got in the way. 

Well what can I see , what a fantastic day , made all the better by my 2 playing partners Bluewolf and Upside down , they made me feel at ease even with my crap h/c and swing. It was also good to see them play some very good golf on some of the holes.
Will- Thanks for the lift.
Robin- Cheers for organising it mate
Simon- Cheers for finishing below me and showing me why you should not wear a cardigan.

The course was in my opinion amazing , I really enjoyed , the greens were so hard to read.  It made you realise how important it was to have a decent game from 80 in, unfortunately I don't have any game from this distance

Look forward to the next meet and hope this one can become a annual one.


----------



## badger57 (Apr 16, 2014)

Robin  thanks for a great day out on a fantastic course.


----------



## beau d. (Apr 16, 2014)

Smashing to see you all had a good day and enjoyed the course. It was obviously very well organised. It always makes any member proud when other golfers enjoy their course...... Don't worry about the three puts lads that's Beau's main defence (that is until the heather grows again after being cut down during the winter) I have been a member 4 years now and they still beat me up (4 putted 15 yesterday from 15ft!) but sorry to say they get a lot quicker than that in a few weeks. So glad you all had a good day, hope to join you all some time in the near future ......


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 16, 2014)

How much is it to [play as a guest? Wouldn't mind playing it again.



beau d. said:



			Smashing to see you all had a good day and enjoyed the course. It was obviously very well organised. It always makes any member proud when other golfers enjoy their course...... Don't worry about the three puts lads that's Beau's main defence (that is until the heather grows again after being cut down during the winter) I have been a member 4 years now and they still beat me up (4 putted 15 yesterday from 15ft!) but sorry to say they get a lot quicker than that in a few weeks. So glad you all had a good day, hope to join you all some time in the near future ......
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Liverbirdie (Apr 16, 2014)

beau d. said:



			Smashing to see you all had a good day and enjoyed the course. It was obviously very well organised. It always makes any member proud when other golfers enjoy their course...... Don't worry about the three puts lads that's Beau's main defence (that is until the heather grows again after being cut down during the winter) I have been a member 4 years now and they still beat me up (4 putted 15 yesterday from 15ft!) but sorry to say they get a lot quicker than that in a few weeks. So glad you all had a good day, hope to join you all some time in the near future ......
		
Click to expand...

You've just gained 19 new friends, beau.:thup:


----------



## full_throttle (Apr 17, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			How much is it to [play as a guest? Wouldn't mind playing it again.
		
Click to expand...

Â£20 seven days a week


----------



## beau d. (Apr 17, 2014)

wrighty1874 said:



			How much is it to [play as a guest? Wouldn't mind playing it again.
		
Click to expand...

It's still Â£20, you would be welcome .....


----------



## pbrown7582 (Apr 17, 2014)

Liverbirdie said:



			You've just gained 19 new friends, beau.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Only 19 I'll make it *20*! And suspect there's plenty more out there...


----------



## wrighty1874 (Apr 20, 2014)

Thanks a lot. Would like to play it in warmer climes.



beau d. said:



			It's still Â£20, you would be welcome .....
		
Click to expand...


----------

